# The new and improved RSC SYSTEM



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Well ive been rethinkin my aproach to powering my locos after Del reemed me a new one on another thread, Can someone gve me some info on the New American Made RCS ? I may give Battery power a try on a small loco just to see if it is a good system.
Johnn

And yes i put RSC in the header so i dont get sued by the Ozzie


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Johnn - Sorry. I wasn't trying to "reem" you. I just wanted to let you know that whatever gave you that opinion about battery charging, was in most cases wrong. I'm sure if you give battery power a try, you just may like it.


As to a new system ...







.... pure vaporware at this point.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnn. 
There is no American made RCS system for battery powering Large Scale model trains. Period.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I am running 3 engines using two RCS units. I love them...Tony has created a great product!! One has been working flawlessly for about 3 years and the other I've had for about 10 months. Charging the batteries is no problem. Two of my 3 engines belong to my almost 4 year old...he has the Bachmann Thomas and Percy. He knows how to run the trains and loves doing it.

Richard


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAA But he sold RCS and left you out to hang............







No surprise there.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas. You are so full of it your head is spinning. 

What part of *I did not sell RCS* do you not understand?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, you would be just as po'd.. really. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I due understand and im just messin with Tony, I wish him luck with what ever he needs to do to resolve the issue........ Im sure things will get worked out shortly and everything will be back to normal. Rick Toc and Don seem to be good people to deal with so i think the issues will get resolved.

But now a serieous question would be, If tony sold His old line of rc equipment to theses guys and he is still going to make his 2.4 system, Will the system he sold be manufactued here in the USA or will Tony still be making them and selling them to the new owners of his old system ? you did notice i didnt say anything about R- S Rite.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Why don't we get back to the business of trains, and let the primary principle parties work this out amongst themselves. It would have been way better for all concerned that this was NOT brought up on either of the train sites it was! At least until all the details and all the T's crossed and the I's dotted, and such!! He said she said and legal issues, are not what we, or personally, I like to come here and read about!! But I also guess advertising sometimes is good when it's subject is BAD!! What you tink??? Regal


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank You, Regal.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen. 

Lawyers will not be getting involved. 
It seems the gun was jumped, so to speak. 
The isssue of who owns the name Remote Control Systems (RCS) has been resolved. 
I remain owner of Remote Control Systems (RCS). Cordless Renovations will not be using that name or initials in any future promotions.


----------

